# Dyeing popcorn?



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to dye popcorn.  
I goggled it and it you need powdered food dye or powdered poster paint, 
which my daugther (who this question is for) cannot find.  

Thank you.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to dye popcorn.
> I goggled it and it you need powdered food dye or powdered poster paint,
> which my daugther (who this question is for) cannot find.
> 
> ...


What are you using it for (does it need to be edible), and how much color do you want on it? What about KoolAid or Crystal Light powder? Unsweetened KoolAid powder would give you more intense color. Sweetened would be more edible.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Doesn't have to edible...but with the KoolAid idea it could be eaten.  
I called her and told her your idea and she got all excited.  
It's something for one of her classes.  
Thank you so much.  I told her all I'd need to do is post a question on here and it wouldn't take long to get a great answer.
Thank you.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Doesn't have to edible...but with the KoolAid idea it could be eaten.
> I called her and told her your idea and she got all excited.
> It's something for one of her classes.
> Thank you so much. I told her all I'd need to do is post a question on here and it wouldn't take long to get a great answer.
> ...


Let me know if it works! It was just the first thing that came into my head.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I sure will.  I asked her to take pictures and give me an update.  Her project is due on Thursday.  
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They used to sell it pre-dyed.  I loved colored popcorn.  No idea if they still do it, and not many folks have air poppers anymore in this day of the microwave anyway.  I miss popcorn the old fashioned way!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Air poppers are old fashioned?  You're just a baby. . . I remember when the way to make popcorn was in a pan on the stove.  Then they invented jiffy pop.  Not that we ever had it in our house -- too expensive. 

We always use an air popper 'cause the MW kind never works right. . . .plus, then you can flavor it how you want.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, the mid fashioned way   But yeah, I always preferred them that way as well.  I am going to have to go get an air popper now.  Microwave popcorn just isn't the same!  I only did Jiffy Pop like once, and that was just to see it pop and rise in the thing.  I don't think we were too thrilled with how it tasted after that so never got it again.  But I used to love the multi-colored popcorn... and eggnog beads but that's a different topic!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I just had to add this:
When I saw the thread name the first thing I thought of was someone was concerned for their deceased popcorn and I could not understand why.
It just goes to show how tired I must have been.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I just had to add this:
> When I saw the thread name the first thing I thought of was someone was concerned for their deceased popcorn and I could not understand why.
> It just goes to show how tired I must have been.
> Just sayin.......


And I actually thought that someone thought popcorn was dying out as a snack food or something...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You all are too funny.  I do have to say that when I made the title I did figure someone might think popcorn was in fact dying.  But that also assured more folks would pop in and perhaps have an answer.  

Meemo's idea of using KoolAid has worked well.  
I believe she used spray butter and the KoolAid.  
Thank you Meemo.  
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I got this error message:

"This content is currently unavailable

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."

Found this link a little late for using gelatin to dye the popcorn... http://www.popweaver.com/popcorn101/recipes/recipe_1.html


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was with Meredith and Geoff - not enough coffee I guess LOL LOL


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> You all are too funny. I do have to say that when I made the title I did figure someone might think popcorn was in fact dying. But that also assured more folks would pop in and perhaps have an answer.
> 
> Meemo's idea of using KoolAid has worked well.
> I believe she used spray butter and the KoolAid.
> ...


Yay! Glad it worked.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I still prefer popcorn cooked on the stove with just a little olive oil and salt.  YUM!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I just had to add this:
> When I saw the thread name the first thing I thought of was someone was concerned for their deceased popcorn and I could not understand why.
> It just goes to show how tired I must have been.
> 
> Just sayin.......


Me too -- then I found out and forgot -- and then I saw it again and thought it was about popcorn dying yet again. It's really dyeing to change the color, as strange as it looks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right, it should by dyeing.  When my daughter asked me on Sunday I was not feeling well.  Some kind of stomach virus or something.  I kept looking at it thinking, why doesn't that look right?  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yesterday it didn't matter - but this morning I want popcorn for breakfast    Colored


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> You're right, it should by dyeing. When my daughter asked me on Sunday I was not feeling well. Some kind of stomach virus or something. I kept looking at it thinking, why doesn't that look right?
> deb


Oh Deb,
You didn't do it wrong.
I would have read it the same way, no matter how it was spelled.
Just me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

more fun and more answers with the other spelling - pronounced the same tho


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

At least this thread was a diverson from all of the MacMillan/Amazon/boycott Apple threads.  
My head is spinng from all of that after 3 days.
deb


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, I thought the same thing about dying popcorn.  My brain did a doubletake.  No! I shouted to no one. Popcorn cannot die!!!  Then I thought, just read the thread, dummy.  So I can give no advice about coloring popcorn.  They used to sell it in the stores already colored and I remember being very disappointed that the whole kernel when popped was not colored bright red or green or blue.  I love home-cooked popcorn, but am not very good at popping it, so I stick with microwave.  My granny used to make popcorn balls every Halloween and I remember burning myself on the hot syrup once, though I loved to eat them.  She also let us make popcorn stringers for the tree at Christmas.  Good memories, except for the burn... OUCH!!


----------

